
Show HN: LanguageTool – Grammarly Alternative (open source, multilingual) - tiff
https://languagetool.org/
======
tiff
Hi! I'm one of the developers behind LanguageTool (primarily working on the
Chrome and Firefox extensions). Let us know what you think.

